# Installing iwn firmware for Intel 4965AGN wifi card



## overmind (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello

Anybody knows how to install iwn-firmware on Freebsd 7.2 Stable?
(I need it for: Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN)

I do not have /usr/ports/net/iwn-firmware dir since it is only in 8.0.

Is a way to install it and use that firmware? I've searched alot on Google, but I did not find a howto for installation of wifi firmwares to FreeBSD (other that  with "make install" from ports, which is possible only if I have the firmware for my freebsd).

I want to use a firmware from here: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads&f=ucodes_4965

best regards


----------



## aragon (Aug 22, 2009)

To my knowledge iwn(4) is not supported in FreeBSD 7 . You'll have to upgrade to 8.

In 8, the firmware is kept in the source tree and compiled into the iwnfw module during buildworld. You can try install a newer firmware into /usr/src/sys/contrib/dev/iwn, but I have no idea how well that's going to work.


----------



## overmind (Aug 22, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> To my knowledge iwn(4) is not supported in FreeBSD 7 . You'll have to upgrade to 8.
> 
> In 8, the firmware is kept in the source tree and compiled into the iwnfw module during buildworld. You can try install a newer firmware into /usr/src/sys/contrib/dev/iwn, but I have no idea how well that's going to work.



Some people managed to install it using an old version patched to work in 7.x


----------



## overmind (Aug 25, 2009)

*Solved*

by upgrading to 8.0 beta3

UPDATE: Do not try to configure WEP with 8.0 RC1, it will not work.

With WEP configured you can scan for wifi networks, scan works, it just you cannot connect to any network. Same configs worked for me with WEP for a ath0 wifi card on FreeBSD but not for iwn card/driver.


----------

